# Auger size?



## element (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm new to ice fishing. Should I get a 6" or 8" auger. I'm just going to purchase a Mora Hand Auger for now to see if I enjoy ice fishing but I don't know whats the advantage or disadvantage of a 6" or 8". 
Thanks!
-Cory


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You will want to with a six with a hand auger especially when the ice gets over 14" thick.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

when i used a hand auger i used a 6 inch but while i am using my gas auger i am now using a 8 inch i would not recomend going bigger than a 6 inch for a hand auger


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I run a 7" mora and it works great but I can see no reason why a 6" would be too small. I would think you can get about any fish in Utah through a 6" hole. There may be a Pike or a Mac someware that wouldn't fit but I've never seen one. I like my mora its the same as an 8" just shorter blades. I can get 8" blades for it. As long as I keep it sharp I can get through the ice in my area as fast or faster than the gas guys. I have drilled at bear lake wiht it when it was about 14" and that got a little old.


----------



## element (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! I ordered the 6" from Gander Mountain. $39.99 with free shipping.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to see this post, I'm going to start ice fishing this year and was wanting to know the same thing. I'm going with a manual and I hope I can get through the ice without to much fuss!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

If your blades are sharp and the ice isn't too thick the manual auger isn't bad at all.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> If your blades are sharp and the ice isn't too thick the manual auger isn't bad at all.


What would be considered to thick. I'm not scared of some work, prolly look forward to it after sitting on an ice cube!! How long would it take to cut through say 12 inches of ice with really sharp blades?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Not very long. a few minutes at best.
My problem with a hand aguer and 12" of ice is that I like to have 3 holes. One for the finder and one for each of my 2 poles.
Now I also move around a lot, looking for active fish.
This combination will wear you out real fast.
It also gets the heart pumping and you start to sweat. Then when you are done drilling and sweaty, you sit down and do nothing while fishing.
This can get real cold.

These days, I use my power auger for ice that's over 8" thick.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > If your blades are sharp and the ice isn't too thick the manual auger isn't bad at all.
> ...


I would consider anything over 8-10 inches thick for the reasons GrandpaD stated.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wait till late in the season when Strawberry is running 40+ from the first layer of ice to the open water... you'll only ever do it once with a hand auger.

Power all the way! I go out with my family when we fish, thats 2 holes for me, 2 for wife, 1 for boy and 1 more for the transducer. Even 6" of ice would take way too long by hand to drill that many.


-DallanC


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah 40 inches would mean I'd be staying home!! If you have all those holes to drill I don't blame you. I would only have 3 holes IF my wife comes. Once the ice gets way deep I won't be going because I really don't want to dump the money into a power auger!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Not all places get 40" of ice.
You will want to watch reports to see where to ice fish and ice depths.
I bet that if you ask here before you go out, you will find someone that will be fishing where you are going and they will drill some holes for you.
I do it myself when I can.


----------



## FeartheTurtle (Mar 8, 2021)

I broke down and bought a gas powered auger this year - 10". Should have done it hears ago! With that wider blade, my buddies and I feel like we've lost fewer fish at the hole (mostly Strawberry).


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

6" Nils on my DeWalt is plenty for trout up to 6-8lbs. 

But I was pretty glad to have a 10" hole for this chunky gal a week ago.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

JC, you been dabbling with photoshop again? Nice fish!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

BGD said:


> JC, you been dabbling with photoshop again? Nice fish!


You know me, I don't ever catch native, wild trout (or in this case, char) over 20"


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> You know me, I don't ever catch native, wild trout (or in this case, char) over 20"


Looks like a stunted planter.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Is it too soon to say I always misread your name as Catheter until about a year ago?


----------

